# Changer le titre des menus de l'aTV2



## Bubblefreddo (22 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai JB l'aTV2,et  installé ce qu'il fallait pour y accéder via ssh et via le finder du mon iMac.
et je voudrais donc changer le titre des menus de l'aTV2. Est-ce que qqu'un a une idée???
Merci
Fred


----------

